# Claying is essential !!



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Somthing a little different for a change.........

well a friend asked if I would clean up a recent purchase of his,so asked if he would bring it round to let me see it (black Honda) I dont like giving quotes without seeing car's especially black one's,so overall poor condition and covered from top to bottom in overspray

anyway on with the job,it was only after the car had gone through a thorough wash process and de-tarring,that the nightmare was revealed 4-5 year's worth of overspray,(the clay) started off with a medium clay but it was barely removing any overspray,so straight in with an aggressive clay and alot more progress,after 6-7 hour's alot of clay and lubricant I achieved about 95% removal

so de-tarred first,and the tar that was removed could have filled a few pot hole's lol










50/50 of door just clayed not polished










boot lid










the clay after a quarter of the roof,and what the rain was washing off the car



















quarter panel in three section's,overspray-clayed-then machined polished










during claying I tryed thinner's,cutting compound by hand and neither moved anything at all,these were tryed as the paint would be machined.

So all in all without the clay I would have been foobered,but it does show how important clay is for this type of job.

just a few after pic's to finish










leather before










and after




























The car was only in for an enhancement as the owner would be moving it on

Thank's for looking...........

Paul.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

nice what you use on the leather??


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great work, claying always before any machining....:thumb:


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

fizzle86 said:


> nice what you use on the leather??


+1 that stuff looks good!


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Confused at the mention of 4-5 yrs of overspray. I thought overspray was caused by not masking a car off properley during painting .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Karmann said:


> Confused at the mention of 4-5 yrs of overspray. I thought overspray was caused by not masking a car off properley during painting .


Depends where the car has been stood it could be parked alongside a paint shop or even in the paint shop.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Karmann said:


> Confused at the mention of 4-5 yrs of overspray. I thought overspray was caused by not masking a car off properley during painting .


The previous owner lived around 200 yard's away from a shot blasting/paint shop,needless to say he didnt care much about the car

james_death,spot on fella


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, came up a treat.


----------



## matt_anderson (Aug 22, 2010)

good work!! im even more impressed with the seats!! what product(s) did you use??


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Those seats look mint now , Ive got an LTT Auto Ultra 150 kit to try on my Golfs seats when I get a chance.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looks really good


----------



## Steve ZS (Oct 15, 2009)

Great effort there mate, it's such an improvement.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

What did you use on the seats?


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

seats seats seats lol?????


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

I never has seen a 50/50 about clayed and i only can see after view this is... amazing!!

Thanks for share it.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Jesus, that 50/50 after just claying i epic.

Great job


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

im only interested in the seats???!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Real nice work there
+1 on the importance of Claying !

7 hours of claying and it was only an enhancement detail ! your a good mate :thumb:

Lovely work :-D


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

What did you use on the seats?
__________________
Ryan

seats seats seats lol?????

im only interested in the seats???:spam::lol:

Ok ok the seat's

I used a weak mix of APC and a soft haired scrubbing brush to lift the top layer of crud and dirt,using waffel weave towel's to remove the residue, then went back over the seat's again with with some leather conditioner/cleaner,using a soft MF to remove any excess:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Outstanding work there fella - stunning results especially on the leather seats.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great work mate, claying is absolutely imperative and this shows exactly why, I'm astonished by the 50/50 shots which you'd normally associate with polishing!!


----------



## taire2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow the work on those seats was amazing...... Good Job:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

amazing turnaround mate


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

taire2011 said:


> Wow the work on those seats was amazing...... Good Job:thumb:


look's like the next post is going to have to be on a full leather interior clean up


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Can I say it too, what did you use on the seats  ??


----------



## Chris_G (Jul 26, 2010)

Seats?


----------



## Chris_G (Jul 26, 2010)

They look amazing, what did you use


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

That's excellent work, Paul.

As has been said, the 50/50 is quite hard to believe. After the first time I clayed my car I posted in here that I had been converted to realise the importance of claying. Your photos make that argument a lot more convincing.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Seats...........


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

SEATS!!!!!!!11111oneoneone

You really are going to have to tell us what you used - you've already kept us in suspense for over a month


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome job! as said before, awesome job on the seats!


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

The 3 section photo really shows the difference. How long did you end up taking on the full car.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

alcarp said:


> The 3 section photo really shows the difference. How long did you end up taking on the full car.


I think total time was around the 25 hour mark

and guy's take a look at post #19 for the seat cleaning:thumb:


----------



## Kev Lewis (Nov 29, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> I think total time was around the 25 hour mark
> 
> and guy's take a look at post #19 for the seat cleaning:thumb:


I think they want to know which leather cleaner / conditioner that you used? I know that I do too:thumb:

Great job BTW


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

s e a t s ! ! ! ? ! ! !


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very impressive Paul, nice work. Everyone seems to asking so i might aswell, what did you use on the seats












Just kidding :lol:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

One can only assume that the OP doesn't want to say what he did with the seats.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

paulmc08 said:


> What did you use on the seats?
> __________________
> Ryan
> 
> ...


this is for the fella's who are interested in the seat's,and didnt see post #19 lol

and just to add,the leather cleaner and conditioner is now part of "OCD" range in N.Ireland:thumb:

(Ronnie you now owe me some goodie's for the free plug:lol


----------

